# African Cichlids & Convicts?



## norcal_tomtom707 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey all, Im back into the african cichlid news. I just sold my 120 gallon saltwater tank, (just to much upkeep, and money), so I traded it for a 110 gallon tank, and a 60 gallon tank, Im turning the 100 gallon tank into a African Cichlid tank. Its cycling right now, but, my question is: Someone wants to give me about a dozen Convict Cichlids for free, I wasnt sure if I can add Convict, to regular african cichlids? Thanks, Tom


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Dont have any Convicts but i have a few Labeotropheus fuelleborni you can have free

pm me if your interested


----------



## norcal_tomtom707 (Jul 8, 2009)

That would be cool, but U live about 5 hours from me, dont know how I could get them...?


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Sry, thought you were close


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

norcal_tomtom707 said:


> Hey all, Im back into the african cichlid news. I just sold my 120 gallon saltwater tank, (just to much upkeep, and money), so I traded it for a 110 gallon tank, and a 60 gallon tank, Im turning the 100 gallon tank into a African Cichlid tank. Its cycling right now, but, my question is: Someone wants to give me about a dozen Convict Cichlids for free, I wasnt sure if I can add Convict, to regular african cichlids? Thanks, Tom


Not a good idea......


----------



## norcal_tomtom707 (Jul 8, 2009)

OK, thanks...


----------



## philly (Feb 26, 2012)

Convicts are very aggressive wouldnt recommend it unless you put aggressive Africans in there like johanni or kenyi both aggressive fish.


----------

